# Clutching



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

I got a 09bruteforce it's making a squeaking sound from take off easy are hard I run red primary red secondary will yellow work secondary work better I just started mud racing it's about 300 feet will cfj stage be good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

squeaking b/c of belt grip, it's probably a bit tight, or it could just be the stall of that red primary. I wouldnt go to a yellow.

What tires are you running?


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

29.5laws skinnys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You have the right secondary, but your primary might be too much. However a lot of racers like a bit of stall so they can hammer it and get a good launch off the line. But that big of a primary is probably why its squeaking on takeoff.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

red should be plenty thats what i ran with 29.5 skinnys no probs till i got my vfj setup.. as for the squeaking thats the belt i like mine like that seemed to perform better being on the tight side but some ppl dont like the noise so they loosen it up a hair


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I changed the front before put stock primary in it it started squeaking I put red one back in it stopped now started back


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Your deflection is probably off.


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

If I take the shim out of the secondary will that help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Better measure the deflection first, to see which one/how much to take out. But yeah if it's too tight then (*edit) ADDING one will help.


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

It squeaks bad when I got bogged down then the tires would barly turn over when I gave it gas then I had to run again and it turn them good as long as I didn't back out of gas then playing around house taking off easy it squeaks


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i thought removing a shim would tightin the belt? i took a shim out of mine to do that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you're right... sorry. removing shims tightens the belt... need to add one.


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

A boy that has a 650 out running 800 canams told me to put a yellow secondary


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

yellow will give you alot more low end my buddy has one but you dont need it for 29.5s yellow is mainly for 31+ tires


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well we offered our suggestions, you do what ya want. If he's out running can-am's it aint cause of his clutching I can garuntee it.


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok well I think it's the front clutch squeaking


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

Would y'all try putting stock Prymiry spring in


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

For riding yes, for racing no.


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

O ok well what would you run my plan is to get a stage 3 vfjohn clutch kit but how can I stop squeking


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you are getting a VFJ kit just talk to him. He will recommend what springs to run with his kit. 

And once again, squeaking is caused by incorrect belt deflection. Remove the cover and check the deflection. It's probably too tight.


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

What's it suspose to be


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=65

^^ here's a whole forum section dedicated to kawi clutching LOTS LOTS LOTS of good info in there... Including this one on tightening the belt:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18


----------

